# Santigold, desperate youth?



## billybob420 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just heard this chick on Colbert. This song (and video) desperate youth is fuckin fantastic. It's completely not the type of music I usually listen to, lol. I generally listen to the trojan skinhead type music (ska, reggae, soul, jazz, etc). I like the video though too, except for the kids at the kid, could do without that, but whatever, lol.

But either way, this shit is catchy and I like the... "meaning".

Either way. I thought it was so good it was worth making a thread. 

Hope some of you fags like it...

[video=youtube;mIMMZQJ1H6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIMMZQJ1H6E[/video]


----------

